

How many lines is your MainViewController? - jkestner

Asking for a friend. Who&#x27;s currently at 1290.
======
jimhillhouse
5,239, although I employed a lot of white space–it was my first spacecraft
simulator–to make it easier for me to read even years later. And no, I never
did that again.

~~~
jkestner
So how many lines do you run in your MainViewControllers now? I'm curious as
to how bloated this class is getting in the real world - it seems to be a
running joke that though we all know you shouldn't put so much code into one
basket, we do for expediency.

